# windows app store says not connected to internet



## awsumpauly (May 19, 2013)

I just got a brand new Lenovo ideapad Yoga 11 which came with windows 8 RT. When I try to open the windows app store it says that I am not connected to the internet even though I am and I am able to use internet explorer. Also, whenever I try to download something from the internet, such as Google Chrome, it says this application is not compatible with your pc. I tried contacting windows support and they said to call Lenovo support and Lenovo support tried to charge me $90 for support so I came here. Please help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With Windows RT the only compatible desktop apps are the included special Office ones.

I have no idea how to troubleshoot your Store problem, but since error messages can be totally misleading make sure that in addition to having internet access you are also signed in to a Microsoft account.


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

My new Samsung does this as well - each day when I start the machine the APPS will tell me cannot connect with proxy server (words to that effect) check you are connected to the internet. The way I have gotten round this is to go to the start screen version of internet explorer - click the top right 'cog' Tools - internet options -connections - lan settings - clear the proxy server box - ok ok etc . Then the Apps will work.

There must be a more permanent solution - anyone know it ?

mikey


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you "Starting" or "Waking up" this machine?

Some people do not ever shut down their machine but just put them to sleep, hibernation or stand by mode.


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

Either - the proxy server gets ticked automatically each time you wake or start the machine . I turn it off and hey presto next time it starts / wakes its back again !!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A proxy getting reset in Windows usually means a malware infection. But I do not know if that holds for Windows RT.


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

I googled this and it seems quite a common problem but no real solutions seem to be found. It seems that the proxy setting causes problems mainly with win 8 apps and not always with normal internet activity.


----------

